# FC13 will be my very first convention. Any tips.



## NewYork (Dec 6, 2012)

In January I'm flying out to Oakland, California to see some family, and while I'm there I'm going to_ hopefully_ take a day to head south to San Jose and get tickets to the convention. It will be my first convention ever. Any Bay Area furs been to this? What should I expect? The website said that some parts of the convention are mobile and events can happen in city parks nearby the convention center.

I appreciate this, fellas. If I love FC, I may just find some time drive out to Pittsburgh this July for you-know-what.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't try to plan everything. If there is a schedule of events, usually everything starts later, or is somewhere else, or takes longer.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

NewYork said:


> In January I'm flying out to Oakland, California to see some family, and while I'm there I'm going to_ hopefully_ take a day to head south to San Jose and get tickets to the convention. It will be my first convention ever. Any Bay Area furs been to this? What should I expect? The website said that some parts of the convention are mobile and events can happen in city parks nearby the convention center.



For the con itself, there's a "party floor" somewhere in the Marriott with open-door room parties full of alcohol. There's a dance where you can watch fursuiters stumbling around twirling glowsticks and lots of white people who can't dance. There are "panels," which are didactic group meetings that teach you about drawing or what it means to be furry :| and there is a fursuit parade which people generally seem to love.

For restaurants nearby, I would highly recommend Original Joe's. It is on the pricier side but it's really good Italian food.

Most of the furries seem to go to Johnny Rockets, though :roll:

Are you driving, or taking public transportation? If you're driving it's  maybe an hour and a half tops. For public transportation it would take  significantly longer. You're best taking BART from Oakland to SF  (Embarcadero Station) and then getting on MUNI (in the same station) and  take the T or N inbound to Caltrain. Caltrain goes to the downtown SJ  Diridon station which is pretty much walking distance from the con  (10-15 minutes?).

So yeah, might be best to drive XD  If you're from NYC that's probably nothing, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't say much transportation wise, but budget accordingly, get some sleep to let your body recharge, and bathe.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Just go with the flow and be yourself. Really, that's all you have to do. Buy some cool shit while you're there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't touch the purple bat. Oh and bring plenty of money.


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

Wear a condom. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

A body condom is more ideal


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> A body condom is more ideal



[yt]asouPYvrUtY[/yt]



...also, would anyone be interested in grabbing dinner one night?

If it's just people from this forum I could probably even host it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahahah yes, was gunna post that link but I'm to lazy XD.
We'd be down for dinner, though there will be 3 of us.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Ahahah yes, was gunna post that link but I'm to lazy XD.
> We'd be down for dinner, though there will be 3 of us.



Let's do it, then! ^_^

I want to see how many people are interested before deciding where to go.

I got this one, because you all are so awesome xD

Also, just an idea but this place is pretty decent. The food is good and not real expensive, so I know I can cover it. It's a bit of a hike from the con but I think we can do it. The only thing is I want a night where they aren't blasting hula music with their 50,000W PA system right into my ear. That happened last time and it was extremely annoying. The food was good though xD


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 6, 2012)

ahem.

PREPARE YOUR ANUS.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Hahah there's this dank Mexican food place nearby that does the same thing with mariachi music. The food is worth it though.  We may need to take a car though, at least I do cuz my back and knee are dodgy.  Especially after suiting for a few hours.  We'll see how everything works out


----------



## reqer (Dec 7, 2012)

SHOWER.  For the love of all that is holy.  SHOWER.
I believe there's a panel for first time goers.  You may want to attend, or watch one of the youtube videos of it.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 7, 2012)

reqer said:


> SHOWER.  For the love of all that is holy.  SHOWER.
> I believe there's a panel for first time goers.  You may want to attend, or watch one of the youtube videos of it.


Wait, a panel for showering and a video of the shower panel?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hahah there's this dank Mexican food place nearby that does the same thing with mariachi music. The food is worth it though.  We may need to take a car though, at least I do cuz my back and knee are dodgy.  Especially after suiting for a few hours.  We'll see how everything works out



Sure! I'm up for anything XD

Knowing this forum I doubt anyone else will reply, anyway =P

(but I was considering the possibility of up to 10+ people)



reqer said:


> SHOWER.  For the love of all that is holy.  SHOWER.
> I believe there's a panel for first time goers.  You may want to attend, or watch one of the youtube videos of it.



I went to the "first time con goers" panel at the first con I went to.

It was boring as fuck and the only thing I could think is "why did I come here" the whole fucking time.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

If you are normally an antisocial person, go out of your way to get yourself to talk to people. There are very few situations where you'll be with so many people who share similar interests; it makes meeting new, interesting people really easy. You just gotta put in a bit of effort to say words at people.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I went to the "first time con goers" panel at the first con I went to.
> 
> It was boring as fuck and the only thing I could think is "why did I come here" the whole fucking time.




You must've had a terrible panel host. Even though I've been going to cons for years, I always go to them because the hosts are fucking hilarious!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> You must've had a terrible panel host. Even though I've been going to cons for years, I always go to them because the hosts are fucking hilarious!



I don't think Two is very funny, either :roll:

When I have a con, I'm going to make a "Brother Ricky's Drunk Storytime" panel where I get drunk off my ass and still manage to be more interesting than Kage ;3


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think Two is very funny, either :roll:
> 
> When I have a con, I'm going to make a "Brother Ricky's Drunk Storytime" panel where I get drunk off my ass and still manage to be more interesting than Kage ;3



I'd attend just for that. San jose is so faaaaaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think Two is very funny, either :roll:
> 
> When I have a con, I'm going to make a "Brother Ricky's Drunk Storytime" panel where I get drunk off my ass and still manage to be more interesting than Kage ;3


I don't understand people's fascination with 2 either, He loud and obnoxious. Kage is a tool and probably a pedophile XD


----------



## NewYork (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, especially Eyal and Ricky. Ricky, I'm sure to figure out the train system for the Bay. I'm from NEW YORK, of course! I've been using 511 to figure out a a rail plan, but I may just borrow my brother's truck and take the... I want to say... 580? 

Appreciate it, guys. I'm sure I'll really enjoy this convention.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Be sure to say hi if you happen to see me


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 9, 2012)

NewYork said:


> I'm from NEW YORK ... but I may just borrow my brother's truck ... [to drive to CA]


You, um, do realize driving across the entirety of the US would take about three-four days, right? And that's if pretty much go _nonstop and don't enjoy most of the sights_. 

Furthermore, _in a truck?_ I don't know how much that'll cost in fuel, but goddamn, you're probably better off flying, if you factor in the motel/food costs with the gas.

At the very least find someone to carpool & split the gas with.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 9, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> You, um, do realize driving across the entirety of the US would take about three-four days, right? And that's if pretty much go _nonstop and don't enjoy most of the sights_.
> 
> Furthermore, _in a truck?_ I don't know how much that'll cost in fuel, but goddamn, you're probably better off flying, if you factor in the motel/food costs with the gas.
> 
> At the very least find someone to carpool & split the gas with.



Reading comprehension fail.

First post says he's flying out to visit family in the bay area. He's talking about borrowing his brother's truck, in the bay area, to drive to the con instead of taking public transit.


----------



## sunshyne (Dec 9, 2012)

NewYork said:


> In January I'm flying out to Oakland, California to see some family, and while I'm there I'm going to_ hopefully_ take a day to head south to San Jose and get tickets to the convention. It will be my first convention ever. Any Bay Area furs been to this? What should I expect? The website said that some parts of the convention are mobile and events can happen in city parks nearby the convention center.
> 
> I appreciate this, fellas. If I love FC, I may just find some time drive out to Pittsburgh this July for you-know-what.



You won't be the only one having your convention cherry popped. This will be my first one as well. Just go with a healthy sense of curiosity and take it all in.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

This will be my 4th time at FC, though my first time at the new location.  I r exited


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 10, 2012)

When someone orders you to bend over you run like hell. don't look back!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> This will be my 4th time at FC, though my first time at the new location.  I r exited



This will be my 5th or 6th time at FC and like... My 30th con or so?

I lost count a long time ago.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 10, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't think Two is very funny, either :roll:
> 
> When I have a con, I'm going to make a "Brother Ricky's Drunk Storytime" panel where I get drunk off my ass and still manage to be more interesting than Kage ;3


Well that's your problem. If "your first con" panel was hosted by 2 of course it's gonna suck.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Well that's your problem. If "your first con" panel was hosted by 2 of course it's gonna suck.



By "either" I meant "in addition to the first con panel" XD

I admit it may have just been run by unfunny hosts; I never went to a first con panel after that (and panels aren't really my thing anyway).


----------



## NewYork (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> For restaurants nearby, I would highly recommend Original Joe's. It is on the pricier side but it's really good Italian food.
> 
> Most of the furries seem to go to Johnny Rockets, though :roll:



Sounds righteous. I'll try to find Johnny Rockets. Thanks.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 27, 2012)

I may end up going to FC13 as well
Things just may line up!
I would take a train from Here to San Jose
I just need to figure out a hotel, food and stuff


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 27, 2012)

Remember, don't forget your lube. There will be plenty of surprise buttsex to go around. :V


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Remember, don't forget your lube. There will be plenty of surprise buttsex to go around. :V



Don't worry.

If you forget it, they sell some in the Dealer's Den. It's usually by the animal dildos :roll:


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 27, 2012)

Never been to a convention before... all I need now is a room and to get my money together


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 9, 2013)

From a seasoned convention goer-> Have a back up plan. If your friends bail on you, make the best of it by making new friends. It's always good to have a tentative schedule of things you'd like to do that can be modified on the go.


----------

